# Wow alum creek!!!



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey all just heard this on the news. Seems there is CASKETS...yes CASKETS washing out of the banks up by Cheshire/Africa..(Old Cemetery Location)..Posted a link for you to check out the story.


http://www.10tv.com/live/content/local/stories/2009/04/09/story_caskets.html?sid=102


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

africa rd is known for this. lol

Im sure ill get to work this tommorow!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

What kind of sense does it make to move remains and not the caskets? For that matter, what happened to the remains?


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

back when they built the dam, they moved the bodies to the cemetary that is now located off of Horseshoe Rd by the wildlife area


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

As I was reading that article I was certain there is something we're not being told. I probably don't want to know either. 

It kind of gives a whole new meaning to the phrase, "fishing structure".


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

ill find out tommorow at work im sure itll be interesting.


----------



## catfishhuntr (Mar 27, 2009)

the same thing happened right around that area several years ago


----------



## sqhurt (Apr 2, 2009)

yea, thats what i was about to say. that a few years back this happened as well.. lil out the ordinary but it happens there at alum


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

DelawareAngler said:


> ill find out tommorow at work im sure itll be interesting.


Where do you work?


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

Well Norman , there goes more structure from one of our key fishing holes .


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

DelawareAngler said:


> ill find out tommorow at work im sure itll be interesting.


If you see a brand new black and blue jig attached to a watermelon pig let me know how it fishes for you. I am blaming the caskets for my lost jig....


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

haha ill make sure to let the coroner know!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Edd, now how are you going to average 3lb smallmouth out there anymore 

I am going out there tomorrow to fish, this should be interesting.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

I was out there today and didnt see much activity....saw what looked to be a pleasure boater out by the old cemetary, but thats it.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Boy that would be creepy beyond words to be out and have that happen.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmmmmm.
Sounds like they let the job of relocating the graves go to the lowest bidder. . . . . . .


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

lol...Just leave them there and make them flathead spawning boxes...lol


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I am telling you guys a big toe with a hula skirt would slay the bass


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

NBC4i.com is reporting they found remains in 4 of the 5 caskets checked...

Yummy. Explains that sweet sweet taste those had crappies from last Saturday.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I was out there today fishing and there were rangers walking the area where the cemetary is. One of them seemed to be covering up something with a green tarp. I wasn't able to tell what was going on from the boat but people were out there all day in that area on shore.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Too funny...people who don't know Alum are so shocked and stunned. Fishermen have been haunted by that lake for years . And as several people here and the story mentioned, this is not the first time this happened. Gravestones have been visible before. The media always needs something to freak out about. 

Yawn.


----------



## Eric-Bassin (Apr 18, 2008)

Thick Rick said:


> Too funny...people who don't know Alum are so shocked and stunned. Fishermen have been haunted by that lake for years . And as several people here and the story mentioned, this is not the first time this happened. Gravestones have been visible before. The media always needs something to freak out about.
> 
> Yawn.



Exactly! I think everyone forgets that these are not natural lakes. They had to move people out and then flood the area. Delaware has had the same thing. 

Plus if you can find the old headstones that is some good cover for the bass! Fish it!


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I will tell you what they did. They used a shovel of dirt then picked up the headstone and moved on. My Grandparents farm was right across the street from the Site. They were running behind, the gates were supposed to be closed that fall and they has another site to move.

The other site they had to move was futher south on Africa Road. It's under deep water so I don't think they will find any thing there!!!!

The guy you read about in the article, Larry B called me yesterday and was pissed. I was quoted in the dispatch and he took offense that I said there are more bodies still there.

After they are done with the graves maybe they can start digging up all the gas tanks they left under ground. That's a whole story in it's self.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

So now I hear they want to inspect some other areas. Will this mean lowering the lake back down and digging? If this is something they MUST do, I sure hope they wait until November. I can't help but think of what this will cost in tax dollars. Anyone up in arms about it really should let it go.

The whole ordeal got me to thinking though. Lots of people die everyday. Our population is already over 300 million in this country. By 2050, it is expected to be 500 million plus. At some point, maybe not in my lifetime, but eventually, we will run out of room for cemeteries and everything else for that matter.

On another note, reading these stories on the news websites made me ill. Every story you read on the web now allows for comments by the readers after the story. People are really stupid. Go around and look at them and you will find things like, "How do we know we aren't drinking human remains in our water?" I do worry about society. Gee, how do we know we aren't drinking crawdad remains? Carp remains? There are some dumb people out there.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

im sure soon enough we will hear that burt reynolds and his buddies are up for murder after they find that hillbilly they shot with the bow. remember, the hillbilly raped there buddies and made them squeel like piggies right before the bandit put an arrow in his back. only a matter of time before that body floats up, after all they only put a little soil on it and a few rocks.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

What is crazy about this is that in 1991 when the bodies started showing up the second time (First time was in 1987 during a bad drought) I told them what was going on and that they needed to look harder.

The bodies they are finding now are close to the front of the cemetery not the back. The original records were burned in a fire in the late 40s. My Grand Parents neighbors kept the records of the cemetery and they went up in flames.

The problem in checking any other sites is that the only one left that would be holding any bodies is under water south of the current site. Its in maybe 30-40 feet of water. I cant see them draining that much out of the lake. I bet they will continue looking where they are now.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

boy that would be wild....draining the lake 30-40 feet!!!! the secrets of Alum might actually be revealed!

That aint gonna happen though


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> im sure soon enough we will hear that burt reynolds and his buddies are up for murder after they find that hillbilly they shot with the bow. remember, the hillbilly raped there buddies and made them squeel like piggies right before the bandit put an arrow in his back. only a matter of time before that body floats up, after all they only put a little soil on it and a few rocks.


wow.....huh???????


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> im sure soon enough we will hear that burt reynolds and his buddies are up for murder after they find that hillbilly they shot with the bow. remember, the hillbilly raped there buddies and made them squeel like piggies right before the bandit put an arrow in his back. only a matter of time before that body floats up, after all they only put a little soil on it and a few rocks.


Hahahahahahahahaha! Now that is funny stuff. Deliverance was such a great movie.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I can here the banjo now!!!!!


----------

